#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  (主題全文還原)狼之樂園 Facebook 專頁徵集頁面橫幅一張

## 狼王白牙

> 全文已還原至：
> http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57747
> 並將本主題內之文章悉數複製至原主題後。
> 
> 請至原主題繼續討論，本主題帖關閉。


諸位抱歉，由於想要刪除兩則作者要求刪除的帖子，
誤刪除了主題，因而等待雪麒還原時將最新討論備份張貼如下，
本次票選討論氛圍非常好，加上有出現新的意見  將投稿作品輪替使用
如無其他意見仍準時結束票選。

希望有第一頁備份的友獸可以提供第一頁部分的備份

第二頁討論如下:

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

誤刪了啊Owo
我沒有備份，不好意思囉
是說投稿者可以投票嗎？
然後辛苦雪麒和老大啦owO

----------


## 狼王白牙

小伊，投稿者當然可以投票

這個主題正是希望所有投稿者互相投票，
就像漫畫《中華一番》特級廚師最後考試時，參賽者互相評分

投稿者應該記得之前所繪製的圖吧？包括所有投稿者的圖


*有關是否將所有圖片輪流交互使用，日後不必再徵選*的意見回應如下，
由於其他社交網站不是我們所撰寫的程序可以執行，
要做到輪替使用，就必須有現實上的獸充當機械獸去輪替使用，
難度挺大的，累的是管理獸

但是藝術則進無止盡，日後當然可以再次募集更多的創意
這就是為何要互相比較的原因，刺激出更多的創作品
至於要怎麼錄取，還得看最終的票選及評審結果

由於比起首頁轉向圖的那次票數少，若最後擇優使用，不失為一個方法
記得當時的誓言嗎? 努力的過程與練習做中立的評審才是這個主題的意義

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

既然主題還沒回來我就先發在這裡OWO
因為要評論所以我就嚴肅一點啦www不習慣的就習慣吧(?
((變嚴肅臉

銀星
阿銀的背景和文字色彩主要偏亮，不知道是不是因為喜歡螢光藍的關係。亮系的背景不是說不好，但整體看起來有些刺眼，字也不太明顯，如果可以把文字加上陰影應該可以突現出來。
我很喜歡你所營造的氛圍，感覺就是在狼草原上奔跑那般快活跟高興。不知如果把角度轉至正面，會不會有一副要躍出畫面的樣子。

月光銀牙
銀芽的狼雙雙對望，貌似在閒話家常或是會心一笑，看上去很柔和，我也很喜歡你畫的狼。
背景藍天白雲加綠地，因為筆法而有種朦朧美。但好像還少些什麼，不管是加一點小花、一點小狼影都可，至少不會讓字孤零零地在左上角。

白瞳
暖色系背景是四張圖裡面滿特別的部分，至於文字，我覺得不會不突出，但是加白框會更顯眼。
角度設置不錯，以狼王的視角帶向別的狼。老大開心，狼們愉快，整體溫暖且溫馨，不過右邊的狼嘴巴被遮住了。

伊默兒/野魂
我還是要稍微說我的一下。
起初只是想要讓狼之樂園的中文、英文還有網址都放在封面上，看到粉專的人點進去後就可以參考，所以就聯想到讓狼的動作配合文字。
可是像弦月說的那樣，我忽略了等比例縮小後狼會看起來不清楚，沒有讓鏡頭拉近，只需看見頭部外加手的動作即可，我認為很可惜。
背景的話，純粹想到以前畫中秋節賀圖的湖，想說可以搭起來就畫成這樣。

所以，我決定把票投給*白瞳*
第一直覺就是白瞳，但接下來在銀芽的作品又很掙扎，可是最後還是選白醬的，恭喜你囉
我這次的評論是撇開畫技不談的，因為在畫風和畫技上的界線對我來說很模糊
以上評批都是個人的想法，還請見諒

((變臉
噢噢噢噢噢噢噢我終於打完了～(癱(妳變臉真快
雖然大家的投稿皆有要改進之處，可是真的都很棒，野仔我有這樣的經驗非常值得OWO/
謝謝你們囉Owo(滾走

----------


## 帝嵐

既然老大說投稿者也能投票，那麼某也來了

銀星
說一下這張的經歷和構想好了
它經過了兩次的改版，其中一次還電腦壞掉重畫了一次，但這都不是重點
重點是，這張圖，我完全是想營造出歡樂追逐的感覺這是無庸置疑的
再來，關於背景，令我有一些些的不滿意，因為我畫的草原與想像中的草原差的真是有點遠啊
而且，配色也有點亮，讓人第一眼有點不舒服，還希望諒解（畢竟我極少畫背景圖
最後，字體的部分，是我不是很認真的挑選後畫上的，所以才會有有字版和無字版的，也希望這不是成為評分的項目

銀牙
真的是有種清淨悠閒的感覺呢～整體來說也很舒適
不過美中不足的就是兩隻狼塗色的部分，感覺是很倉促的趕出來的
但是～我反而覺得畫面中只有兩隻狼很簡潔呢

白瞳
很不錯的一張圖！
真的是一位很有競爭力的競爭對手
老大默默的注視著兩隻狼的對話，是張很有意境的圖呢
只是感覺少了群體的互動，有點可惜呢

野仔
有純獸和獸人是一大亮點！
湖水和配色都很有情致呢
只不過三隻狼好像都各自做各自的，沒有互動的的感覺
而技法耶需要再精進點
這些～都是美中不足的地方呢


最後，我希望我能投給我自己
雖然可能會有獸覺得我很自私，不過我想要重新證明自己
之前用那張拙作登上了封面，之後被前輩很理所當然的換了下來
所以想要再為自己重新爭一口氣，希望各位能理解
也希望這番話能成為評分的一點依據owo

----------


## 月光銀牙

因為我信任你，才告訴你我花多久畫出來，你這樣不會太過分嗎？

難道你自己看不出來，你的狼頭整個是歪的嗎？只是不想講而已，你要這樣，我也是笑笑而已啦

----------


## 月光銀牙

我來投票

銀星：

陰影不錯

銀芽：

因為拿去給美術老師看，被罵的要死。以下省略

白醬：

給你個擁抱，你進步非常快，請繼續努力下去，不管是顏色或是陰影都處理的非常完美～相信你將來一定會出名（拇指

小伊默：

我喜歡你背景的處理方式～一起努力吧～

我投給*白瞳*

以上

----------


## 弦月

嗚嗚嗚嗚我之前打超久的評論被刪掉了嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚（痛哭流涕（咦
所以我是來說我投給銀芽的
我投給*銀芽*喔
*銀芽*喔
管理員弦月將票投給*月光銀牙*喔
我可愛的評論被刪掉了而且還沒備份到（噴淚
不過我相信大家都知道我打了很久打了很多吧QAQQQQQ
這篇也一樣喔（？
總之再說一次，我投給銀芽
希望之前的五十字以上評論還算數QWQQQQQQ
*我之前真的有打到五十字以上大家都能幫我作證吧QwQ*

----------


## 迪麗雅

簡簡單單來評論一下，我的標準以顯現出狼樂的特色為主，而標題和徒我會以各一半作為標準。
銀星：
整體上動作和顏色算不錯，但問題出在骨架和眼睛有點怪怪的，而建議加上大字，有時候字可以帶給新進來的一眼就知道主題

銀牙：
背景和眼神上有不錯的效果，有表現出溫馨的效果，美中不足的在於字可以做一些調整，讓人近來就有一種開門見山一眼就知道主題。

白瞳：
本來就很喜歡白醬的作品但可惜的地方就在字與咖啡狼的顏色有趣強碰到，這點可以注意；Ｗ；

小伊默：
小伊默的作品有完整呈現說這個網站是要表現甚麼，而下面的wolfbbs的字和白狼爪指的有一些互動的感覺，而在來自體整體上很清楚。

而我決定投給*小伊默*
本人就以第一句所講的來評分。

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

哈囉~這裡是不專業的艾萊~
由於參賽者努力的把畫作畫出來參與讓我這個渣畫師都覺得玻璃心碎滿地啦~
廢話不多說我就簡單的不專業評論~
銀星:
希望你能從基礎做好，上色很用心但是基礎上卻是疏忽了!艾萊特別建議骨架和方位練習這兩點希望你能好好鍛練!以上!
銀牙：
在評論之前我先吃個土!(吃土)蓬鬆的毛毛真令人嚮往~想必在草稿上面也下了不少功夫，不過艾萊希望陰影方面可以再加強一下!
白瞳：
(再吃土)基本上沒什麼好挑剔的!不過可以把眼睛以外的反光弄成半透明或許有不錯的效果喔!
伊默：
伊默在各個方面都很用心~可惜熟練度不足，但是有淺力!基礎上有一定的程度了!所以訓練一下說不定可以突飛猛進!加油!

經過不專業的評論之後 我票是投給白瞳 (鞭炮聲?)
至於其他2位(銀芽就不用了比我強太多了qwq)需要課後輔導可以來聊天室好好談談
還有紫菜可以吃喔~

----------


## 雪麒

近日在外旅行，進行系統操作有諸多不便，尚祈見諒。已經獲取誤刪除操作前數小時的完整備份資料，預計於今晚提取誤刪除的數據並進行還原操作。

----------

